# Poor Mans Poker Run



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

It's that time of year again. 3rd annual Cabo Clear Lake Poor mans Poker Run. You hear about all the ones they do with all the big boats! Well this is for the smaller ones. Stay in clear lake and bounce around with a good group of people. Prizes for best dressed boat as well as worst dressed person and boat not likely not to make it back to the dock. Every year it gets bigger and bigger and is a total blast. If you need any info shoot me a PM









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Had a few people PM me with interest. The people that showed up from 2 cool last year had a blast and are returning again this year. Keep em coming guys. It's going to be a blast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Choo Choo (Mar 27, 2009)

*swamped*

what was the average size of the boats that ran last year? was thinking about running the Mitzi Skiff, all fifteen feet of lightness to her. :an4:


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

12-26' was average last year anything from Jon boats to little donzis. It's a good time and a half. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

we have down sized to 16' and the boat is not fast at all. Almost like a go kart but would be interested in the festivity.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

That's a perfect sized boat. All the stops are within like a mile of each other you will have no problem at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Know a few of y'all are coking out tonight and tomorrow look foreward to seeing y'all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

well then we would love to be a part of this, can you get me the info


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

It was last Saturday sorry you missed it. We will have another one at the end of the summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dang and you know I missed that awesome boat raffel too. I will start spending more time on 2cool


----------

